# Antique & Classic Bicycle and Motorbike Display



## bob_motorbike (Jan 5, 2017)

Saturday, January 28, 2017, 9AM-5PM, inside the Hartville MarketPlace, 1289 Edison St. NW, Hartville, Ohio.  Free Admission. For information contact Dan Schwaberow at 330-699-4517, Ron Ashley at 330-618-7134(cell), or Bob Hirschfelt at 330-699-9798


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 5, 2017)

Will there be a vender area for bikes and parts?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 5, 2017)

bob_motorbike said:


> Saturday, January 28, 2017, 9AM-5PM, inside the Hartville MarketPlace, 1289 Edison St. NW, Hartville, Ohio.  Free Admission. For information contact Dan Schwaberow at 330-699-4517, Ron Ashley at 330-618-7134(cell), or Bob Hirschfelt at 330-699-9798



You might want to move this here.....
http://thecabe.com/forum/index/swap-meets-and-events.13/

Message one of the moderators and they will do that for you. @bob_motorbike 
This thread is about issues with the site.....  @rustjunkie


----------

